# My Florida trip report (Silver Service)



## Superliner Diner (Apr 22, 2004)

Here are some notes on our annual Florida trip taken as usual by my son Michael and me. It's in very rough form, but it gets the facts out to you much quicker than a full report. My apologies for this, but with plans for other trips in June and July, this will have to suffice.

As usual we drove to Cherry Hill, NJ and used NJ TRANSIT's Atlantic City Line into and out of Philadelphia.

Used two of my AMTRAK Guest Rewards Select member Club Acela passes in PHL so that we could wait for the SILVER METEOR, Train *97*(2), away from the usual panhandlers and pigeons. Michael changed channels on the TV so that businesspeople expecting to get news from CNN instead had to watch a Sponge Bob Square Pants marathon on Nickelodeon.

We were the first coach passengers to reach the platform, but the last to board thanks to the usual confusion as to where we had to stand. Then came the dreaded assigning of seats. The train was already late, having been 15 minutes late in NWK when I had earlier checked its progress. We left PHL 22 minutes late.

The consist of *97*(2):

*904* AEM-7 locomotive NYP-WAS / *183* P-42 locomotive WAS-MIA

*1230* Baggage

*2510* Dorm

*62046* Viewliner sleeper

*62021* Viewliner sleeper

*8550* Diner

*28016* Lounge

*25100* Amfleet II coach (We were here)

*25070* Amfleet II coach

*25068* Amfleet II coach

*25056* Amfleet II coach

Lost more time in Baltimore because the Redcap was late in meeting the train.

Then in Washington, the crew found that the train was severely overbooked. Without any more coach seats, about 20 passengers had to spend the night in the lounge car. I heard one wiseguy crewmember say, "Charge 'em double." The conductor at one point asked K Tower if there were any extra coaches available, but was told "no extra equipment in the terminal". One family refused and detrained, and then their checked baggage had to be removed as well from the baggage car. Seats were not expected to be available until the train reached Florence, SC the next morning.

Still in Washington, after receiving the OK to go, it was then discovered that there was some problem with the engine that had just been added. The engine was detecting a hot box in one of the coaches. We had to wait while the crew tried to contact a mechanical person. Once found, he had to walk through the inside of the train, checking the electric boxes in each car. No problems were found, so we were once again given the OK to go, with the engine showing a false indication. We were now 40 minutes late.

We both slept well, because when we woke up the next morning at 6 AM we were in Fayetteville, NC. We had lost another entire hour since Washington.

Made up some time through South Carolina, departing Florence at 7:47 AM, 1 hour 23 minutes late. Train *90*(2) was on a freight siding awaiting our station work at FLO, and would probably have to back into the station after we left.

Breakfast in the dining car was served reasonably quickly despite the high passenger load, and the food was satisfactory.

Departed Charleston, SC, always a busy stop, at 9:16 AM, 1 hour 21 minutes down.

In Savannah, GA *97* shared the platform with the American Orient Express (AOE). Departed 11:01 AM, one hour 17 minutes late. We lost more time through Georgia, and were 1 hour 30 minutes late upon departure from Jessup.

Arrived into Jacksonville's station at 1:23 PM, just over 1 hour off. We could have made up some time had they used only the allotted 20 minutes to service the train. But we sat there for 43 minutes, departing at 2:06 PM (1 hour 24 minutes late). New conductor's name is Billy.

I knew it would get worse since we would be meeting three more AMTRAK trains in Florida. We had a good meet with *98*(3) at 3:24 about 13 minutes past Palatka. Then right before Deland we stopped on a siding and waited there for 26 minutes for the northbound AUTO TRAIN to pass us on the mainline. Thus we left Deland at 4:24 PM (1 hour 48 minutes down) and Sanford at 4:43 PM, about just as late. Finally we met *92*(3) about halfway between Winter Park and Orlando, but luckily this was on double track.

Our Orlando stop was just 8 minutes long. Combined with the padding into Orlando, we made up some time. Our departure from there was at 5:30 PM, 1 hour 27 minutes late. We had a few stretches where the train had to go 60 mph instead of 79 mph, so we lost a few more minutes.

Arrival into Winter Haven was at 6:42 PM, one hour 33 minutes late.

Our return was on the SILVER STAR, Train *92*(10). This train was running late coming up from Miami, and it reached us at 2:55 PM, already 28 minutes down.

The consist of Train *92*(10):

*152* P-42 locomotive MIA-WAS

*1709* Baggage

*2515* Dorm

*62001* Viewliner sleeper

*62027* Viewliner sleeper

*8527* Diner

*28013* Lounge

*25074* Amfleet II coach (We were here)

*25051* Amfleet II coach

*25006* Amfleet II coach

*25093* Amfleet II coach

In JAX, P-42 locomotive *83* was added to the point and ran JAX-WAS. 11 boxcars also ran JAX-WAS. In WAS, both P-42's and the boxcars were removed, and HHP-8 locomotive *657* was added to run WAS-NYP.

Despite heavy boarding in Kissimmee and Orlando, we were still 27 minutes late when we departed from Orlando. Most coach seats were taken, but we were not overbooked like on our southbound trip.

Went to dinner at 5 PM seating. Service was satisfactory and quick. Our food was served at 5:22, and we left the diner at 5:48 PM.

Meanwhile at 5:05 just past the Sanford station, we passed the empty AUTO TRAIN terminal on our right, and Train *97*(9) on our left. Good meet despite the fact we were about 1/2 hour late.

At Deland station, one dining attendant shouted "hold onto your drinks!" because we were stopping too quickly.

In Palatka we made an unnecessary double stop, since the crew found after the first stop that there were no sleeper passengers boarding there. Duh.

At 6:48 PM we stopped in a siding for eight minutes for the SUNSET LIMITED, Train *2*(7) to pass. It was running over three hours late.

In Jacksonville we passed the station on the mainline track, and then backed in. Hard hit as the train reversed into the boxcars it was picking up. Arrival in JAX was 7:39 PM, 25 minutes late. Departure at 8:10 PM also 25 minutes down.

Through Georgia we lost our HEP a few times, but the train proceeded.

Made Savannah stop 10:28 PM, departed 10:31 PM, 32 minutes late. The AOE train was still there.

Then we went onto the "S" line, and found it to be quite rough, with the cars swaying from side to side.

Because of the rough ride, we both did not sleep as well as we did on our southbound trip. I was aware of our stops in Hamlet and Southern Pines, both still about 1/2 hour late.

Raleigh must be padded, because we arrived there at 5:25 AM, two minutes early! Station work took 10 minutes, so we departed eight minutes down.

Norfolk Southern's "H" line was in much better shape than I recall before, and we moved smoothly and quickly over it. At 6:04 AM we moved through the high-speed connection back onto CSX at Selma.

After a three-minute stop in Rocky Mount, we departed 6:54 AM, 16 minutes late.

Went to diner for breakfast at 7:46 AM. Food was served at 7:58, and we left the diner at 8:26, which meant another 40-minute meal. Food was good and service was efficient.

Our stop in Petersburg, VA was four minutes long because there was a lot of work at the baggage car. Departure from that station was 8:22 AM, 22 minutes off.

A long 10 mph approach into Richmond's Staples Mill Road station ate up the padding in the timetable. After an 8-minute stop, we departed there at 9:09 AM, 20 minutes late.

Passed the Lorton AUTO TRAIN terminal at 10:50 AM. Train appeared to have arrived on time, and most passengers had already collected their vehicles and departed.

We had lost some time coming up through Virginia. AFter a double stop in Alexandria, we were 37 minutes late. At 11:09 AM, two minutes beyond ALX, we passed Train *79*(11), the southbound CAROLINIAN. Arrived Washington, DC 22 minutes down.

Station work in Washington was quick. Departed 11:45 AM. We made up time as we headed north on the Northeast Corridor. The train was 28 minutes late in Baltimore, and 24 minutes late in Wilmington.

Arrival into Philadelphia was at 1:36 PM, 16 minutes late.

During our two trips, overall I was pleased with the three meals we ate in the dining car. The dining car crews were friendly and efficient.

Our coach attendants were pleasant and not hard to find when needed. They did a good job despite the holiday rush.

The rest rooms on both trains were not in such great shape, and they only got worse as the trips progressed. At times the toilets would not flush, and at other times the floors were wet. While attendants cannot follow each passenger into the rest rooms and clean them, consideration has to be given to the health hazards.

The ride quality on both trains was okay, except for our northbound trip through the Carolinas.

Except for Conductor Billy on the southbound trip within Florida, crews did not inform passengers of the reasons for delays.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 22, 2004)

SD, sounds like you had a pretty good trip, a couple of things I noticed in your report. A Conductor calling K Tower for extra equipment, while it is a good idea is completely absurd IMHO. In they years I've been riding Silver Service I've only once seen an extra coach added to a train, that was last summer when the air conditioning unit died in the 10 car on 91 and the coach was added to the rear to pro-tect for those passengers. As for Conductor Billy, well he's one of (if not the best) Conductors in JAX, and is one of the best about making announcements, keeping passengers informed, and is exellent as passenger relations go. Glad he was able to make a positive impact on your trip. (One side note, his station speeches are famous with Amtrak crews, and can almost be recited verbatim by just about anyone in the southern Amtrak family.)


----------



## engine999 (Apr 22, 2004)

A few weaks ago I noticed an amfleet 1 on the southbound meateor. It may have been tagged on, but I didn't think about counting the coaches in teh consist. I know on rare occasions the only cars that are ready to leave sunnyside may be a few 1's. Dose amtrak normally practice overbooking?


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 22, 2004)

Amtrak swears by it. Just about every trip out of Charleston or Florence you're lounge will be filled with passengers that don't have seats. I would give my seats up to them, if I had seats to give up. I've always been in the Sleepers when I've entered the Carolinas.


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 23, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> Amtrak swears by it. Just about every trip out of Charleston or Florence you're lounge will be filled with passengers that don't have seats. I would give my seats up to them, if I had seats to give up. I've always been in the Sleepers when I've entered the Carolinas.


Amtrak shouldn't swear by it though for half a car loads worth of people. While it does maximize revenue, 30 some passengers are eaither stuck in the lounge or stuck without a ride to their destination. Remember, unlike the airlines, Amtrak only has three trains daily to Florida to re-accomodate. If a Boston-Miami flight were over booked, you could probably find over 100 other flights out of Boston (on different airlines with connections), just in a single day, to get an over booked passenger to Miami. Amtrak doesn't have that luxury. So while I think overbooking is not a bad idea to fill seats, just don't assume 30 passengers aren't going to show up. 10 would be more appropriate.


----------



## engine999 (Apr 23, 2004)

Amfleet said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak swears by it. Just about every trip out of Charleston or Florence you're lounge will be filled with passengers that don't have seats. I would give my seats up to them, if I had seats to give up. I've always been in the Sleepers when I've entered the Carolinas.
> ...


Yeah.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 23, 2004)

Tell that to the geniuses in Washington and Philly.


----------



## engine999 (Apr 23, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> Tell that to the geniuses in Washington and Philly.


Then they will decide to overbook 60 passengers. The extra 30 will be in the dining car and the FDA will be screaming at amtrak. :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 26, 2004)

engine999 said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell that to the geniuses in Washington and Philly.
> ...





> I was on a train years ago(pre-Amtrak) when they actually did have people ride in the diner, as well as the lounge,all night long.
> 
> Fortunately the next morning they put a couple of extra coaches on. THEN we were able to use the diner for breakfast!
> 
> ...


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

Maybe they had a reduced rail fare that included a chiropractor visit at their final destination. :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually, in the Temoinsa rebuilds if you stretch out with your feet towards the aisle those booths can be pretty comfortable. I had a long conversation with one of the Coach Attendants on my way to Baltimore in there, and man was it comfy. It's amazing the things you discover at 1 in the morning. :lol:


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

I guess amtrak has a new overnight sleeping class available for upgrade. :lol:


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 26, 2004)

See, I think the Temoinsa rebuilds are uncomfortable to sit in. At 5' 10' and 190lbs, the seats are just too narrow.


----------



## battalion51 (Apr 26, 2004)

I can see the narrow, but if you go sideways, that's where it's at.


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 26, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> I can see the narrow, but if you go sideways, that's where it's at.


Thanks Sean. Next time I'll have to remember to turn my back on my dinner companians. :lol:


----------

